#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  Περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις τεχνικών έργων

## melita

Καλησπέρα σας. Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα ή όχι. Είμαι φοιτήτρια των έργων υποδομής και έχω μια εργασία πάνω στην μελέτη περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων στην χάραξη μιας επαρχιακής οδού. Για τον λόγο αυτό ψάχνω να βρω τοπογραφικούς, γεωλογικούς καθώς και κτηματολογικούς χάρτες αλλά δεν ξέρω που να απευθυνθώ. Αν μπορούσε κάποιος να με κατευθύνει θα ήμουν υπόχρεη! Ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρων!

----------


## Xάρης

Στην τεχνική υπηρεσία του δήμου, στην πολεοδομία, στο *ΙΓΜΕ*, στον *ΟΑΣΠ*.

Το γεωλογικό χάρτη της Θεσσαλονίκης τον έχω ανεβάσει *ΕΔΩ*.

Στον ΟΑΣΠ θα βρεις νεοτεκτονικούς χάρτες, δηλαδή τους γεωλογικούς με καλύτερη ανάλυση και με περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα ρήγματα.

Στις πολεοδομίες και στις τεχνικές υπηρεσίες των δήμων θα βρεις τοπογραφικούς χάρτες.

Δασικοί χάρτες *ΕΔΩ*.

Αναζήτηση κηρυγμένων αρχαιολογικών χώρων και μνημείων της Ελλάδος, *ΕΔΩ*.

Χάρτες περιοχών Natura 2000 Ευρώπης, *ΕΔΩ*.

Το τελευταίο μάλλον θα σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο απ' όλα.

Για ποια περιοχή ενδιαφέρεσαι;

----------


## melita

Δήμου Θέρμης την οδό Περιστεράς-Λιβαδιου.. Η εργασία είναι για την μελέτη του δρόμου αυτού. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την γρήγορη απάντηση!

----------


## Xάρης

Πήγαινε στην Τεχνική Υπηρεσία της Θέρμης και στην Πολεοδομία Ανατολικής Θεσσαλονίκης που είναι και εκείνη κοντά.
Στον* Οργανισμό Ρυθμιστικού Θεσσαλονίκης* δεν ξέρω τι πληροφορίες μπορείς να βρεις. Τηλεφώνησέ τους να δεις πώς μπορείς να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## melita

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Xάρης

Όταν με το καλό ολοκληρώσεις την έρευνά σου, θα είχες την καλοσύνη να μας αναφέρεις πού τελικά βρήκες πληροφορίες, τι είδους και αν είχαν κόστος ποιο ήταν αυτό;

----------

melita

----------


## melita

Ναι. Βέβαια μπορώ. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## als

Χαρης, 
υποκλιση, να σαι καλα

----------


## melita

Καλησπέρα σας. Άργησα να απαντήσω λόγω του ότι δεν έχω πάρει την εργασία πίσω διορθωμένη για τυχόν λάθη. Παρ'όλα αυτά παραθέτω κάποιες από τις ηλεκτρονικές πηγές στις οποίες είχα πρόσβαση. (Προσπάθησα να εκμεταλλευτώ την οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία σε διάφορους ιστότοπους γι'αυτό και μπορεί να υπάρχουν κάποιοι που φαινομενικά να είναι άσχετοι με το θέμα.)

http://vision.iti.gr/routes/route.php?uid=62353c23
http://36s.blogspot.gr/2010/04/blog-post.html
http://listedmonuments.culture.gr/se...clarations.php (Εδώ εισάγωντας τα απαιτούμενα στοιχεία εμφανίζει τις ζητούμενες πληροφορίες όσων αφορά τα αρχαιολογικά μνημεία κλπ)
http://natura2000.eea.europa.eu/# (χάρτες natura, δυνατότητα αναζήτησης περιοχών ανά των κόσμο)
http://www.agro-tour.net/web/guest/nature (στοιχεία που αφορούν τη φύση και το περιβάλλον ανά περιοχή προτίμησης) γεωλογία, οικοσύστημα κλπ.

Οι παραπάνω ιστότοποι προσωπικά με βοήθησαν στο να στήσω την εργασία και να βρω σημαντικές πληροφορίες για το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια σας.!

----------

Xάρης

----------

